# We got adopted!



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi folks,
As some of you know, our queen - Kitty - passed on and was set free from her pain just 2 days ago. She was my first kitty in better than 30 years and my wife's first. We will never, ever forget the love she gave us... 

Yesterday I was blowing snot bubbles and crawling on the floor collecting Kitty's last few pieces of litter she tracked and all of her incredibly perfect fur. We couldn't take this cold, empty house (no offense to us) and had to go at least pet some kitties. We went to a large Petsmart and saw many kitties looking for homes, but none of them really wanted us. So we went on to the Humane Society. Height of rush hour, 5 miles an hour, we were going anyway.

Meet Angel. She was the first, and only kitty we saw. Get some kleenex - I'm serious. She was born June of 2001. She was declawed and her owner had to give her up June of 2009 because of illness. She had been at the Seattle Humane Society for over 2.5 years. She had been there the longest of any animal. 

She was cowering in the corner of her box. So we got down on the floor to meet her and poured on the Kitty talk. She finally came out and we received tons of love bites, licking, and the loudest purring we had ever heard. She kept burying her head into us. Her hair was in bad shape and had some mats even though she had been completely shaved 6 months before due to severe matting. There was discharge coming from her eyes. She had poop in her tail... We spent at least half an hour loving this special girl. One of the volunteers finally came in to check on us. Angel ran back into the corner of her box and we looked at each other and asked if we could take her home that night. Everybody there was so excited for Angel. We hope Kitty would have wanted us to be with this girly instead of us staying at home sad, angry, all that horrible stuff.

Angel is an adorable, loving, unique soul. She has been purring so loud! We fed her, and my wife said she was reminded of wild dogs on the plains of Africa - not the biggest compliment - but I have to admit that is what it sounded like lols. That or Orcs. She drank a bunch of water and found her litter box. She has claimed all the pillows in her room. My wife groomed and groomed. Hot towels, brushes, combs, fingernails picking out poop. I administered a few treats and got the love bites and headbutts. 

There will be much more about Angel. There will never be another Kitty - in all of eternity - but it would have been a sin to leave Angel there last night. Right now she is snoring away the day in the sunshine and we are all over her. Here she is -


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She's a pretty girl.
I believe you honor Kitty's memory when you open your hearts and your home to another cat in need.
Everyone loves cute kitten so many wonderful older cats languish is shelters like your Angel, many of these cats don't do well in the shelter environment and that makes it even harder to get adopted.
All they need is a 2nd chance and bless you and your wife for giving Angel a chance for a new life, I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

So glad you brought this girl home. She obviously chose you  and was sent to help ease your grief a little. 

Well done on helping a needy older kitty. She'll pay you back in love and adoration


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love stories like this!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bless you and your wife for allowing Angel to adopt you. My personal belief is that Kitty whispered in her ear and told that you needed her desperately.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my I am SO happy for you all! What a great story, thank you for giving this girl a chance, she must be the happiest kitty in the whole world. I'm sure her love will help you mend your wounds. 

A big hug for you! :wink:


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh and *please* post more pictures  is she completely white? What color are her eyes?

BTW Kitty looked very much like my cat Gatito, she was gorgeous. I'm sure she would be very happy you gave another cat a chance.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im in tears!! She is a beauty! More pictures pleese


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Angel | Seattle Humane Society

You may want to print or save that. You'll get a kick out of it later on.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, you've sure done Kitty proud!  More pictures!!!

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, you were right, I needed a tissue!!

She's gorgeous! Here's her best picture from the link Krissy posted:











I think Kitty is watching and hoping Angel helps to heal your broken heart.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Good on you for finding this girl and bringing her home. I am thrilled she gets a happy ending. No cat will ever replace Kitty, but you honor her memory by saving another life.



Leazie said:


> My personal belief is that Kitty whispered in her ear and told that you needed her desperately.


I agree (and reading it made me cry like a baby lol)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww isn't she gorgeous. Look at those pretty eyes. I hope you're all having a great time together. You could use that after all you've been through.

Hugs!!!


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Here are some pics*

Hi all,

Here is a link to our Angel's Photobucket album. More later for sure.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

cooncatbob said:


> She's a pretty girl.
> I believe you honor Kitty's memory when you open your hearts and your home to another cat in need.
> Everyone loves cute kitten so many wonderful older cats languish is shelters like your Angel, many of these cats don't do well in the shelter environment and that makes it even harder to get adopted.
> All they need is a 2nd chance and bless you and your wife for giving Angel a chance for a new life, I hope you have many happy years together.


Thank you Bob, so true about older kitty's being hard to adopt out. You know our adoption fee was $25.00. Can you believe that? I think kitty's less than 1 year old were at least $100.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Leazie said:


> Bless you and your wife for allowing Angel to adopt you. My personal belief is that Kitty whispered in her ear and told that you needed her desperately.


Thank you, I love that.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lenkolas said:


> Oh and *please* post more pictures  is she completely white? What color are her eyes?
> 
> BTW Kitty looked very much like my cat Gatito, she was gorgeous. I'm sure she would be very happy you gave another cat a chance.


Lenkolas,
I posted a link to her Photobucket album but here it is again for you. Yes she is white and it looks like her eyes are greenish. Wow, your Gatito reminds me very much of Kitty. Do you have any more pics of Gatito? I would love to see some.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Angel | Seattle Humane Society
> 
> You may want to print or save that. You'll get a kick out of it later on.


She looks spectacular in that link. Let me tell you though, two and a half years in "the joint" took it's toll on this poor kid. She is grooming now though and with my wife working on her the coat is really coming back.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss of Kitty. 
Congratulations on adopting Angel though. She's beautiful and I'm sure she appreciates having a loving forever home so much. Such a sad but happy story.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

She's beautiful. I think you're definitely honoring your beloved cat by opening your home to another in need. About a month after my fiance and I lost our gal, TC, we adopted a kitten. In some ways, he has some quirks that TC had, so it makes us remember her fondly.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

chuck72 said:


> Lenkolas,
> I posted a link to her Photobucket album but here it is again for you. Yes she is white and it looks like her eyes are greenish. Wow, your Gatito reminds me very much of Kitty. Do you have any more pics of Gatito? I would love to see some.


Hi, sure! I'll make an album and send you the link. They look so much alike.
I saw her Photobucket album, she is so beautiful! I love those pics of you petting her, she looks very happy 

Love

Lenka


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

chuck72 said:


> She looks spectacular in that link. Let me tell you though, two and a half years in "the joint" took it's toll on this poor kid. She is grooming now though and with my wife working on her the coat is really coming back.


Lots of TLC, proper food and mutual grooming will have her glowing once more.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I just checked it your photos....wow, what a pretty girl!! I love her sitting there with her paws crossed, like a very prim & proper lady lol. 

I have the same water fountain lol. Makes such a mess though, it must leak, because my fab four would NEVER spill water or make a mess :? LOL

Again, congrats on bringing her home!


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, she is so gorgeous already. I can only imagine how much more beautiful she'll be in time after lots of food & loves, etc. I'm a sucker for sweet stories. Gotta get some kleenex!! 

You guys are such angels yourselves for giving her a home again.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about losing Kitty. She was beautiful. Thank you for giving Angel the home she deserves. She looks beautiful and very happy.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

This touched my heart. I am so happy Angel has a loving home <3


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, how are you doing? How's Angel


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You did the thing that most of us have probably fantasized about, which is going to a shelter and discovering the one kitty who had the hardest time being adopted, and has done absolutely nothing to deserve that. I'm so, so happy to hear your story. I'm at work so I'll try not to cry. 

Angel is beautiful! It'll be interesting to see more pictures of her after you and your wife have continued to groom her and she's settled into her new home. _Congrats._


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh goodness! What a GREAT story. Man my heart is swelling and breaking at the same time. Someone call the EMT (kidding). 

I said it once, I'll say it again: Chuck, you and your wife are truly amazing .. the angels for sure!!!!

<3


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lenkolas said:


> Hey, how are you doing? How's Angel


Great thx, Lenkolas! Angel is having food issues - long story short we're going to Costco today to get her what she was having for the last 2.5 yrs. I'm excited today because at day 7 in the house she is out of her safe room and exploring a lot! 

I don't know if other cats do this, but when she is super happy she sing/purrs. She sounds just like tribbles from Star Trek. I hope it's not because of her kitty cold from the shelter. Anyways we are trying to get a video of her doing it. I'll post it if we get one. 

I got stupid and figured I would try a cat toy to see if she wanted to play. For a 10.5 yr/old declawed cat she was SCARY! No more toys for while ! I put it away immediately after she started hissing and she growled and looked for that thing for 5 minutes. She wanted to hunt it down and kill it!

We put a heating pad in between us on our bed and Angel loves it. For some reason she likes slowly shoving me out of bed. I don't know how she does it, but I go to sleep with plenty of room and when I wake up I am on the edge of my bed with Angel leaning on me full blast lols. 

I could on, but I need to get to work... Cheers!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

chuck72 said:


> I don't know if other cats do this, but when she is super happy she sing/purrs. She sounds just like tribbles from Star Trek. I hope it's not because of her kitty cold from the shelter. Anyways we are trying to get a video of her doing it. I'll post it if we get one.


I don't know Tribbles from Star Trek, but does it sound like a pigeon coo? When Murphy purrs and he's _extra_-special happy, he does a very good impression of a pigeon.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

October said:


> I don't know Tribbles from Star Trek, but does it sound like a pigeon coo?


Yes, exactly like that  Gatito and Ice do that too. We actually call Gatito "La Paloma" (The Pigeon) because of that...


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

This warms my heart! Thank you for sharing. Wishing you and Angel many wonderful years together. She's a beauty!


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Great story. Every cat deserves a good home. I have a friend who has been adopted 3 times. Some cats/kittens have a keen sense when picking their humans. 

Your Kitty reminds me so much of my Rascal. Very similar coloring. I lost him just over 4 years ago to CRF. It took me 2 years before I felt like I could adopt again. So glad I did though.


----------

